# Curado 200E7 driveshaft removal help



## TXStretch (May 18, 2012)

I cannot remove the driveshaft to get to the bearing for replacement. I have everything off I think. Any 2Coolers out there with the know how I need?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*curado*



TXStretch said:


> I cannot remove the driveshaft to get to the bearing for replacement. I have everything off I think. Any 2Coolers out there with the know how I need?
> 
> Thanks


On the spool side there is a black cover with two small black phillips screws remove the cover and you will see an e clip remove it.

Allan 
seekfishing.com


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Just gotta wiggle and pull bro. The outer housing of that bearing has rusted in there. Sometimes ya just gotta give it some force. I'd put a coating of grease in that bearing housing to help prevent that in the future..Good luck!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Allan said:


> On the spool side there is a black cover with two small black phillips screws remove the cover and you will see an e clip remove it.
> 
> Allan
> seekfishing.com


That is only on the bantam model curados, not the e series (looks like an e series.)

You will have to gently rock the sucker back and forth until it comes out. Be careful not to break the gear.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

You can spray a little penetrating oil in there and let it sit. That might help break up some of the rust and make it easier to get out. Typically the wiggle method works.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> Just gotta wiggle and pull bro. The outer housing of that bearing has rusted in there. Sometimes ya just gotta give it some force. I'd put a coating of grease in that bearing housing to help prevent that in the future..Good luck!


Agreed.

I coat the inset of the housing and the bearing. Reduces the problem the next time.


----------



## TXStretch (May 18, 2012)

Yall are awesome. I though that was the case but, didn't want to break anything when I tried to force it. Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Get some grease in there to make it easier next time. Perty sure I see corrosion at work in there.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I put some thick silicon grease from dow inside those places to make sure I can always get the bearings out. Not fun when you get those really stuck ones.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Drundel said:


> I put some thick silicon grease from dow inside those places to make sure I can always get the bearings out. Not fun when you get those really stuck ones.


w/e grease you use you want to be sure it is intended for Marine use.

Marine Grease has additives that make it superior protection to other greases that are intended primarily as lubrication.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Replace with bushing that goes in the citica and never have this problem again.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

CoralSeas said:


> w/e grease you use you want to be sure it is intended for Marine use.
> 
> Marine Grease has additives that make it superior protection to other greases that are intended primarily as lubrication.


My good si grease is something Dow makes exclusively for our SubSea group.


----------

